# Rufus made my USB write protected!I can't format it now!Please help me!



## HiTech_32 (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi all,

I was trying to make a USB bootable ,with the Rufus tool,but before completing of the process of making the USB bootable, something went wrong and the process was interrupted, and the USB has some files in it and it is write-protected now,so I can't format it!

I tried to fix this issue via Regedit,via the EaseUS Partition Manager,via the Windows Disk Management,via CMD ,but neither of them helped to format it and remove the write protection!

Please help me to remove the write protection!

It is a PQI 8 GB 2.0 USB drive!
And my OS is Win 10!

Please help me!
Thanks to all in advance!
Best regards!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 26, 2018)

Most likely the drive went into safe mode: you can recover files but not write any more because of hardware fault.  Time to get a different one.


----------



## ShurikN (Apr 26, 2018)

Did you try the "clean" function in diskpart


----------



## HiTech_32 (Apr 26, 2018)

ShurikN said:


> Did you try the "clean" function in diskpart


Yes,but it didn't work!


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 26, 2018)

If the drive is made with MLC NAND then you have to replace it. If not search google for reflashing FW and it's possible to recover the drive. I spent countless hours trying to recover a 64GB to no avail and that is what I came up with.


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 26, 2018)

Plug the USB drive to a different USB port (preferably rear USB 2.0 port) and try formatting with HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool.

If it doesn't work, try PQI Dr. UFD.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 26, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Most likely the drive went into safe mode: you can recover files but not write any more because of hardware fault.  Time to get a different one.



It is more than likely this.

8GB USB 2.0 drives are a dime a dozen, time to buy a new one. Heck, 32GB drives are under $10 these days, and 64GB drives are under $20.


----------



## qubit (Apr 26, 2018)

Yup, it sounds like it failed while Rufus was writing to it, which is very unfortunate and frustrating for you.

You could try and plug it into another PC and see if it behaves differently, otherwise chuck it and get a new one for a few dollars. Heck, even if it works I suggest you chuck it as you can't trust it any more.


----------



## HiTech_32 (Apr 26, 2018)

qubit said:


> Yup, it sounds like it failed while Rufus was writing to it, which is very unfortunate and frustrating for you.
> 
> You could try and plug it into another PC and see if it behaves differently, otherwise chuck it and get a new one for a few dollars. Heck, even if it works I suggest you chuck it as you can't trust it any more.


Well,yes you are right...


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 26, 2018)

@HiTech_32 

See post #6 to restore that USB drive.

This issue is listed on PQI site: http://www.pqigroup.com/faq_in.aspx?mnuid=1319&modid=167&nid=235

Make sure to plug it to a rear USB port... don't use the front panel port.


----------



## HiTech_32 (Apr 26, 2018)

Regeneration said:


> @HiTech_32
> 
> See post #6 to restore that USB drive.
> 
> ...



OK, I'll try it !

I





HiTech_32 said:


> OK, I'll try it !


I'll report tommorow what have I done!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 26, 2018)

Write protection- probably would need a firmware flash of the drive(not worth it)

To me it sounds like it is time to smash the drive with a claw/sledge hammer or throw in a fire and get another. Write down how to not write pritect a drive.


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 27, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Write protection- probably would need a firmware flash of the drive(not worth it)
> 
> To me it sounds like it is time to smash the drive with a claw/sledge hammer or throw in a fire and get another. Write down how to not write pritect a drive.



Some motherboards and PC cases have poor front panel USB headers/cables (higher resistance). Most people use the front panel since its most convenient. Especially, to plug removable devices like USB drives and smartphones. Low-level imaging software is very sensitive to hardware-related data transfer errors, and if too many occur, the result is a bricked device.


----------

